# GM changing my 2G to 4G Onstar



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Had this done a few weeks ago along with my father's XTS. My DTS will also get the upgrade soon.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Was it free?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Why?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Why?


Probably because 2G is going bye-bye and if OnStar wants to keep a paying member, they'd better get with the times.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

2G is being shut down in Canada. The last towers will be decommissioned in December. But many are already gone. 

If you want your OnStar to work while traveling in Canada you need the upgrade. 

It is no charge for 2014 if you are already an OnStar subscriber. All 2015 are already equipped. 

2013 and older require a one year subscription. You can read the TSB here:

http://vitalysmobileautodiagnostics...0-2015-gm-passenger-car-and-light-duty-trucks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Information on Communication with OnStar® Module After Canadian Cellular Upgrade – 2000-2013 Buick Cadillac Chevrolet GMC HUMMER Pontiac Saab Saturn VehiclesVitaly's Mobile Auto Diagnostics, LLC - Vitaly's Mobile Auto Diagnostics, LLC


Cruze not mentioned. What does that mean?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Cruze not mentioned. What does that mean?


Read more here:

http://vitalysmobileautodiagnostics...0-2015-gm-passenger-car-and-light-duty-trucks


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

well install went flawless , Oil change and hardware change 1.5 hrs..... i now have the 4G /LTE, plus 3 months of data or 3Gig, set up was easy....let see how things go from this point forward...


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

oh yes cost to change....nothing.....


----------



## 300dt (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Rocinrotho,

Just had my '12 done and did NOT get any info from the dealer!!!!! No paperwork at all??

When my wife tried to use the phone they said it would be 2 days before they get back with the new number that must be issued with the new 4G system.

So beware.........you will loose your old phone number!!!!!

The dealer was unable to tell me how the Wi-Fi system worked!!!!!!

A VERY BAD experience for a handicapped Onstar user that needs the phone in the vehicle!!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

300dt said:


> When my wife tried to use the phone they said it would be 2 days before they get back with the new number that must be issued with the new 4G system.


Eh? Considering number portability, that strikes me as very odd. More likely they just don't want to move it over. I can see them taking a few days to get their paperwork straightened out.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone in my region is getting a new number with the change over to the new area code.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Will this work in America?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

illroyale said:


> Will this work in America?


Yes, in most places in the United States.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just made arrangements today to have my Cadillac updated.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I found it particularly useful to get this update because I regularly use the remote start from my OnStar phone app in the winter to start my car when I am out of range with the keys. Also it could be useful if you lock your keys in the car. The remote lock/unlock and remote start are both free features for now.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had it done on my Cruze last Thursday. One thing I noticed right away is the Remote Link app is way faster. It used to take like 5 minutes for an unlock request to actually unlock the car. It is now almost instant after I do the unlock request. WiFi seems to work great too. Also had my best experience with a GM dealer yet. After a few bad experiences with Ron Hodgson in St. Albert, Alberta, I have Westgate in Edmonton a try and they were fantastic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So if I don't get it updated, will my remote link fob work. Like will I still be able to lock and unlock my doors with my phone and remote start?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Just spoke with OnStar rep, said they're are NOT currently doing it for the U.S. but will be sometime in the future.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes i dd get a new number, i just logged on to Ontar and the number was there on my account...or you can push the Constar button


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

money_man said:


> So if I don't get it updated, will my remote link fob work. Like will I still be able to lock and unlock my doors with my phone and remote start?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


As far as I know, the app currently requires 2G data as well. Because there will no longer be 2G in Canada, I think the upgrade is necessary for the app to continue to work. I'd highly recommend getting the upgrade done anyways. Even though I rarely use the WiFi (not much use to me when I'm driving the car), it is just cool to tell people that my car is a WiFi hotspot


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So I can just contact my dealership?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> So I can just contact my dealership?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


There's a dedicated phone number with a team of folks specially trained on the hardware upgrade: 1 (877) 935-8717


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Even though I rarely use the WiFi (not much use to me when I'm driving the car), it is just cool to tell people that my car is a WiFi hotspot


Can the WiFi be turned off? It sounds like another point of entry for a hacker.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Can someone comment on any issues if you have aftermarket hardware installed? OnStar gives a notice to anyone doing the upgrade that if you have aftermarket hardware, it may cause issues. Its just a disclosure they give, but i want to make sure, as i have a sub, amp, and LC2I audio converter.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Hey Krazy, After I upgraded my onstar, I had no problems at all. The wifi hub is nice and the cost of data is inline with common carrier's pricing. $200 for 10Gb of data that expires in one year. Most people will be able to get a better deal on data with alternative carriers or group plans, unfortunately not with the onstar box though. That said, the data worked well during my visit to PEI (widely spaced cell towers) but once I returned to Toronto, I had intermittent connectivity while driving along hwy 401 - Canada's densest highway! I was hoping to replace XM radio with internet radio. I'm sticking with XM and didn't buy data for onstar. I guess that if I sell the car I can say it has the upgrade fwiw...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So by not upgrading, does the remote link app still work?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

money_man said:


> So by not upgrading, does the remote link app still work?


Once the 2G connectivity support is gone, no. All functions will cease to exist. Your car currently connects via the 2G enabled cell towers. This is old technology and is being completely removed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

****. Better book mine in to get fixed


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

money_man said:


> ****. Better book mine in to get fixed


The thing is, isn't it free only for OnStar subscribers? It might be cheaper to sign up.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The thing is, isn't it free only for OnStar subscribers? It might be cheaper to sign up.


Free on 2014 Cruze (not sure about any other makes/models). 2015 Cruze comes with it standard. Any year Cruze below 2014 has to pay for the hardware/installation.

OnStar is sort of like "Hey, sorry guy, you bought your vehicle as we were phasing out old technology that powers our hardware in your car so here's a free upgrade. Get it before time runs out!"


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Reviving a very old thread...I have a new (to me) '14 Cruze. I'm curious how I would know if the On-Star upgrade has been done on my car?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Reviving a very old thread...I have a new (to me) '14 Cruze. I'm curious how I would know if the On-Star upgrade has been done on my car?


If OnStar works - than the upgrade was done.


----------



## Cloudwatchr (1 mo ago)

I was told today that it is impossible to upgrade it so the remote features work. I used the remote features all the time. Not sure why Canada can upgrade but us can't.


----------

